# DDP

## Swetlana2

!!!

 "" ( )        "" (  DDP).       (18%)?   ,   ""        ,   DDP.  ,   DDP   ,     ""            : ..  ""           ,   ""    .

 ?

   .      .
.

----------

> .


   .  - ,   - ?   ,    ?

----------


## Swetlana2

. : -, - .    .   ,          .

----------

.



> -





> ( )


,   . 


> - .


 /?      , / ?       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Swetlana2

()   () -  .     .

----------

?   //   ..  :Embarrassment:     ,    ().         -    ?

----------


## Swetlana2

> 


 **.  ""     "" :      1180 .. ( ..  180 ..).  ""    1180,    1000 ( ).    .  ?

----------

> .


, ,  .
 (       )   ?   ?      ,         , ,  .

----------


## Swetlana2

,      .  ,   . (   )

----------


## Swetlana2

, .

     .      ?  ?

----------

147  .

----------


## Swetlana2

-  ,    .          .  -     ,  ..   (      -    ,      .   ,         -  .   (     ),       -  .

----------

> -    ,


 . 



> .


  .    .

----------


## Swetlana2

:Love:

----------


## loshakova

,   ...  :Redface: 
    ,         :Wink:       ,    ,      ,  .. .
       -  ,    :Wink:

----------

> ,


 .  :Smilie:   ,    .    ,         .   *Swetlana** 


>

----------


## Olegusik

DDP.     .        ??   ??          DDP   :      ,          +/   .          .      ,        DDP/      .         
    ..   .        ..     -.

----------

> DDP.


  :yes: 



> ??   ??


  / .

----------


## loshakova

*Olegusik*          ,          :Wink:

----------


## loshakova

, ,        DDP,     10 .           -   .   :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Olegusik

> / .


/  ------  ??       ,   .            (  ,  .. )      //           ,???,, ,     !!!         ,    DDP   .
 ,              .        , , .      . 
 :       ,    DDP   .

----------

> /


     .    .

----------

"" "" ( )        "" (  DDP).       (18%)?   ,   ""        ,   DDP.  ,   DDP  ,     ""           : ..  ""           ,   ""    .  """


   2 -        DDP    .      ???               

"" "" ( )        "" (  DDP).

----------


## loshakova

**      2  ,        :Wink:    ,   ,      .

----------

, -,      .         , ,      ,       .       .

----------


## Olegusik

> , -,      .         , ,      ,       .       .


  DDP  (            )       (      ) 

 ,   . (       )               ..

----------

> 


  ,      .  :Smilie:  
.. ,    ,   -,     ? , DDP.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Olegusik

-  
 ,      ( -  DDP )   , -        .      .

----------

> -


  .           .

----------


## Olegusik

..         .        ///    DDP   . !! DDP  (             )      .    .             ,      ,    , -       -       ..       .    .

----------


## Swetlana2

,    .      .    -  -.     -   . ,     .
Olegusik,     -     ?

----------

,          
         1180 ,    1180  ,       1180 ,    1180+

----------

